

Show HN: My weekend project, language immersion with Twitter - icey
http://twitmersion.com/

======
geekfactor
What an awesome idea.

It took me more than a slit second to parse your intent with "I want to read
about..." though. Maybe you should try an "I'm feeling lucky" option or
perhaps a "Start with one of these" and list some recent trending topics.

~~~
icey
That's a great idea. I'll get that out tonight.

Thanks!

------
papaf
Really cool. I'll see if it improves my German.

